# TTS - Manual or S-Tronic?



## itguy (Nov 4, 2018)

Hi Everyone

Starting to consider a used TTS 8S and am a little torn between the manual and the S-tronic.

I've had an S3 S-Tronic (8V) before and it was good. Wife currently has an S1 (manual, obviously).

I am test driving an S-tronic on saturday but wondered how the manual could be described by anyone?

I mean - a description like - light gear lever action, long throw, light clutch - or otherwise. I suppose I'm wondering how 'snickity' it is.

A decent manaual gearbox and clutch combo can be an absolute pleasure in a car but a bad one is just plain hard work. Where does the TTS manual factor on that scale? Anyone able to say if it's like any other car?

Also, in terms of MPG between the two. Forgetting the brochure stuff, is the manual slightly more fuel efficient in the real world like the mk5 Golf GTI was/is, contra to the published specs?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

It probably depends a bit on the kind of driving you do. Lots of stop/start rush hour stuff can be tedious in a manual.

I'm pretty sure performance and mpg are nigh on identical.

I tend to think DSG is the best of both worlds. When you want to tootle it does it all for you. When you want to give it some beans you just snick the lever over and use the paddles and suddenly you're a driving god!  win win.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I had a Mk2 TTS Stronic and loved it. I then had a Mk3 TTS. I tried both manual and Stronic. The manual was fun but I found I quickly and easily hit the rev limiter time after time as I'd been used to it doing it for me. Decided to stick with the Stronic and didn't regret it.

As others have said, it takes all the hassle out for you and can still be fun. Another advantage may be with cruise. An Stronic will change up or down without dropping cruise whereas IIRC as soon as you touch the clutch in a manual it drops out.

As I always say, at the end of the day it's your money and choice. You won't be disappointed with either.


----------



## itguy (Nov 4, 2018)

Thanks Both for your thoughts.

My gut feel is to think towards the S-Tronic, mostly for the ease of daily use. It's not a second car for me and I do about 18k miles a year, with about 8-9k of that being a commute through Nottingham and back every day. I love the idea of the manual, but I think I have to face facts that my use is just not best suited to it.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

It is such a smooth and silent system you will wonder why you ever bothered to change gear and if you want to there's manual mode and or the paddles. Quicker too.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

I test drove both and preferred the manual - however they're much more rare in TTS form and I wouldn't have got a manual front wheel drive car.

I prefer having the control of how the power reaches the wheels, blipping the throttle changing down, hanging on a gear a bit longer, no dsg fart - you know all the things that can make driving fun and involving!

I've got no complaints about the gear box or clutch - both work for me fine.


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

I have one of those rare TTS manual's
Didn't bother testing the stronic.
I know I will be forced into the auto box if and when I choose to buy again - so thought I will stay with the manual while i can


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry - Auto box is just too good. When the tech can do I better than I ever could hope to - I gave up trying.  
Very occasionally I do try out the paddles, but somehow it doesn't seem as smooth? Plus difficult to change for yourself round corners or roundabouts.

Can understand why some people prefer to stick to manual however. It is (as KevC says) a lot down to personal taste and type of driving. Only way to know for sure is to test drive yourself.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

I had a MK2 TTS with Manual which I loved, however I now have a MK3 TTS with S-tronic which I also love. Most of the time I drive it in manual mode as i like to me more involved. I switch it to auto in traffic and on the motorway. The kick down in auto is very impressive  . I wanted a car with a high spec which was hard to come by and I ended up spending £6K more than I planned & bought a nearly new one, but I don't think I'd have found a similar spec'd car in manual, in fact i don't think I came across 1 TTS with manual when I was looking, but I guess if you are buying a new car that won't be an issue....
Also I keep my cars for about 5 years+ and I wonder if by then everyone would want s-tronic so a manual may be harder to sell?


----------



## DaddyCool76 (Mar 19, 2018)

I bought a manual TTS 9 months ago now. I did test the auto, and its brilliantly smooth and clever and obviously 0.3 secs faster to 60 so wins in the pub bragging rights... but I just prefer being in control of the gears and feeling like im driving the car, rather than just being an occupant.
Its not a bad throw, but ive just come from a '99 MX5 and that has a gearshift like a rifle bolt, so the TT feels a bit more vague - but then most cars do.
My daily commute is mostly motorway, so its just cruising along in 6th. Thankfully I dont get stuck in traffic jams that much.
Im hoping when I come to sell there will be a market for manuals by people that remember the days before cars did everything for you!


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

The auto has a mind of its own and will change gears at all the wrong times. 
On the other hand when it does work correctly its flawless acceleration that no manual can compete with.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

I have a manual TTS and the gear change/box/clutch are absolutely fine, I crawl city traffic everyday also and I don't find it a problem in the slightest.

My wife also has an S1, the clutch on the later ones appears to have been upgraded and is a lot heavier than the one in my TTS. I prefer the gear change in the S1 truth be told. That's mainly because the whole experience is raw not because it's better. It's silky smooth in the TTS so better for wafting around.

I still enjoy a hoon around in a car that's noisy, stiff and makes you work for it


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

I had a 2.0 petrol manual on loan for a month. When I came to order a TT I tried out the s-tronic - to my mind it was no comparison and I chose the s-tronic: very easy to drive if you want, effortless acceleration, but can use s-mode and / or the paddles if you want to (the temporary manual over-ride is fab).


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a TTS 8S manual and a TTRS 8S auto, like both a lot but the manual maybe even a little more. Just more fun and involvement in the driving experience for me. I don't use M mode on the RS often as I do find it irritating to flip through all the gears when changing up or down, on the manual I regularly skip gears. In the end it will mostly be personal preference, both are good in what they are.


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

I've driven them back to back a few times now since my TT has ended up off the road so much this year. As an overall package the S-Tronic is definitely better, and works particularly nicely with Quattro. However every DSG/ S-Tronic 'box I've tried (even the newer 7-speed) does have an occasional annoying lag. Notice it mostly when you're pulling away in a hurry of need to Kick down. I don't remember noticing the same in BMWs I've driven with the ZF8 Auto.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I like a manual, but not in a TTS. It's not the most engaging car to drive I know, but the S Tronic box suits it better IMO. Our second car, a 17MY Golf R, has a manual box and that does somehow suit it better. Horses for courses I guess, but the auto box makes the car quicker and more fuel efficient in either of those cars. No surprise that Audi no longer offer manual boxes on all RS and almost all S models now. I think the facelift TTS is only available as an auto? Shame that, for those who want a choice.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

The dropping of the manual box is purely for emissions and therefore cost reasons.

I also suspect it's part of conditioning us all for next gen hybrids and ultimately electric vehicles as there's no manual gearbox on those so better to break people in gently over the next 10 years :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Audi manual is not the best to be polite...

Dropping the manual is not an emissions thing, it's an economics thing. They just don't sell many anymore so it doesn't make sound business sense to keep around.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> Audi manual is not the best to be polite...
> 
> Dropping the manual is not an emissions thing, it's an economics thing. They just don't sell many anymore so it doesn't make sound business sense to keep around.


Except that across the VAG range you can spec a manual on the smaller petrol engines that are a piece of cake to make hit emissions targets. It's all the high output, high emissions engines that have/are being moved over to auto.

The economic aspect comes from them not wanting that have to pay to have more cars in the higher emissions groups for which they are subject to "penalty". Couple that with WLTP and having to pay to certify each model and transmission it no longer makes sense for the manufacturers. I do agree that desire for manuals has decreased but that is only a small part of the story.

There are suggestions that VW being moved over to electric only in the near future will allow high output petrol engines to be produced under the Audi and Porsche brands - 4 x VW = 1 Audi/Porsche staying cost neutral from an emissions penalty point of view.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't believe it's that binary. 
UK might be influenced by emissions but the biggest markets like the US and China don't care and have no such driver.

"manufacturers such as Ferrari and Jaguar realised long ago that developing high-end sporting cars with manual gearboxes is pointless, because their customers are no longer interested in buying them." thats economics, IF the demand was there they would be motivated to do something regardless.

Once the economics of the flappy box for the smaller cars makes sense and the prices drop, i'd wager they will disappear from that class of vehicles too.. They are still in the TT (today) as it shares the platform of the smaller cars. A4 and above with Audi is now Auto only. BMW has dropped manual gearbox from the lowly 3 too.

I'm ok with electric only TT.


----------



## J400uk (Dec 6, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> A4 and above with Audi is now Auto only. BMW has dropped manual gearbox from the lowly 3 too.


I'm not sure that's accurate, as the A4 is still configurable with a Manual 'box and likewise for the new 3-series.

Agree it's very much the direction the industry is going in though so I imagine very soon it will be Auto only at this level.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Audi US and Canada have confirmed this Autumn no more manuals from MY19. Same with BMW.
UK are considering the options based on WLTP and sales numbers, so you'll know around Feb time - assuming they get approved.

But the more markets that pull out, the more likely the manual is to go the same way as the dodo. its just a matter of time.
Imports pick the local specs, not the factory.


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

Have my first STronic and absolutely love it. The gear changes, the exhaust farts, plus the ability to use the flappy paddles or shifter as if it was a manual- just without the extra pedal.
[smiley=drummer.gif]


----------

